# needing Golden karma here



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry. Please try to stay positive- we will here at our house, too. Best wishes for a good diagnosis for Hali.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your in my thoughts. Give her a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Hali's diagnosis and hoping the biopsy shows a benign tumor.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Praying it is benign!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Many prayers being said for you and Hali tonight.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers coming your way....good thoughts only.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Prayers to you. xx

Lucysmum


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden thoughts and prayers coming your way !!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Hoping for the best and that she bounces back quickly from the anaesthetic and procedure. You are in our thoughts and I hope you get her results and treatment plan (either diagnosis) quickly :--heart:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts for you and Hali!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers being sent for Hali.....both of you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep you and Hali in my prayers. Praying for a good surgery with a benign report. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Praying for a benign diagnosis.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I, too, am praying for a benign tumor.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hope you got good news today for Hali.

Please let us know how things work out. You and Hali have a LOT of friends (two and 4 footed) here.

Hoping for a good outcome!

SJ


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Hali's update*

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and wishes. Hali had the tumor removed on Tuesday and all went well, it involved her tonsil, esophogus and base of her tongue. Because of the extent of involvement and because the tonsil artery connects to the carotid (sp) artery, the method of removal was such that a biopsy specimen could not be adequately obtained. That is okay with me, the vet said it was clear healthy tissue below the tumor site. So, for now we just watch her and hope that it doesn't grow back. Her lungs were extensively xrayed as were her lymph nodes and all showed clear prior to surgery. I am to call him with an update in 10 days and then follow up in a year. Sounds positive and much better than I had expected. Thanks for the support.
Kathi


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's wonderful news. I could not be happier for you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is encouraging news. Sending healing thoughts to Hali and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Well done Hali. xx


----------

